# Is grooming a cockapoo ...........



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

*Is grooming a cockapoo anything like human hair cutting?*

For years now I have clipped the hair of my husband and son. Neither of them has as much hair as Gisgo (certainly not my hubby). But I was just wondering if the basic techniques were similar at all? 

I would love to try to groom Gisgo at home, and hoping that my human experience might help a little???

Also - I don't suppose I could start with an old pair of human hair clippers? I recently bought a new set for us and perhaps I could try the old one on Gisgo?? (before splashing out on proper ones?)

(sorry if these are two really silly questions)


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmm, not sure about the first question, I think it depends on how short you want to take the coat.
As for the second, they won't be as robust, but I have used human clippers on my cocker spaniel


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It is easly enough to pick up. but you need to have the coat compleatly dematted before you can take clippers any where near the coat as the gard/comb over the clippers wont go throgh the coat if it has any mats. 

you will probably end up wrecking your human clippers as dog hair can clog them up more. 
its not just about clippers you also need to scissor round thr face,ears and tail. might be worth looking into a grooming class. but leave the booking of it till you dog is older and has more of an adult coat as they yoi will be taught what to do with the coat your dog will have for the rest of its life rather than the easy puppy fuz. 

you can also do some.grooming in between sending your dog the a groomer to save money. 

but dont grooming takes longer than human. you need a dry clean coat. A groomer with a dog that is in a fairly good coat condition can take from 1-2 hours. home grooming tends to be dont in bits because of time restrictions.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi i do wispa myself, i did buy some doggie clipper for pets at home £30 and it is similar to human clipping but go with the growth of the hair not against it, i brush then clip then shower, dry and clip again to get the bits ive mist. then the next day or so i scissor around the feet and bottom and any then over the next week i get any bits that dont look quite right!! lol give it a go what have you got to loose?! lol good luck


----------

